
Ask HN: If you had $500 to spend on Startup services – what would they be? - Lindathefounder
I recently won a competition and got this small yet fun reward. Since I only need a premium WIX account and a server, i&#x27;m having a hard time thinking of other &quot;essential services&quot; to spend this money on. I only have a few more days to do so.<p>Any ideas??<p>Thanks!
======
kleampa
if your startup is a web app, an user onboarding tool would be recommended.
eg: onboardx.com

~~~
Lindathefounder
Perfect. Thank you!

